# McDonald's has Halloween pails again!!



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

They come with Mr. Potatohead stickers to put on the bucket. I know. Had to take my 13 year old to get one Monday night after her dance classes!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I love the handles but wish they had a real top.

I have all the ones in THIS ARTICLE, plus a few others. 

I have all of these, they had cookie cutters in the lids.









And these that were pails with cardboard tops, IMHO inferior to the others with tops.









I'm not sure why they appeal to me but they do. I wasn't even a kid when they first came out, I was 19 when they first started the pails, but I do love them.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Yep, I bought a 'lot' of them off e-bay and gave them out to the kids at my halloween party. Filled them with all sorts of goodies and they loved them. 

Oh, and I ordered just a kids meal so I could have the new pail.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

I got one the other day by accident because they said it would be cheaper to get a happy meal. So I was like stoked cause I can use it as a little prize for my pumpkin carving party.


p.s ( I got the skelly one teehee)


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

RCIAG said:


> I love the handles but wish they had a real top.
> 
> I have all the ones in THIS ARTICLE, plus a few others.
> 
> ...



I have that witch purple one pictured.I also have a ghost one but it's not the one pictured.I don't like these new ones as much but I will pick one up.Don't really like the Mr.Potato Head theme.Kinda too childish.Old school stuff was alway's the best.Can you get one of these pails alone,without the kids meal?Is it the same price if you would order it with the meal?


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Both my kids work at McDonalds and my daughter brought us Happy Meals for lunch the other day just so we could have the buckets! My son said you'd be surprised at the people who don't like them and ask if they can swap for another toy. My kids loved them when they were little. We had several years worth but we've moved a few times and they seem to have gotten lost in the shuffle.
I'm glad they came back - I've been feeling very nostalgic this year.


----------



## halloween333 (Aug 6, 2010)

OMG i got those old ones when i was like 3! I want the new ones sooo bad...and I'm 14


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

halloween333 said:


> OMG i got those old ones when i was like 3! I want the new ones sooo bad...and I'm 14



Oh, you're just a baby.  I loved 14! I turn 30 this year and still love the pails.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

The Red Hallows said:


> Oh, you're just a baby.  I loved 14! I turn 30 this year and still love the pails.


30? Oh you're just a baby! I turned 47 this yhear and still love 'em!


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

I remember going to Mcdonalds as a kid...they would go all out for Halloween back than...hopefully we see some commercials from them this year as well...but that is wishful thinking...lol...


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

These seem to be out just this week or last. I was there week before last & they didn't have them, they still had some other toy.

I now own BOTH!

You can buy just the toys/buckets. It's what I do & did. I asked for _just_ the bucket. It was $2something. I think they may even have a key on the register for it because it came up on the screen as something like "Happy Meal Toy."


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Now if only Burger King would start up their Halloween Simpson toys again, life would be perfect.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

I'm older than most of you; I remember THESE - 

http://www.sydlexia.com/halloween_pails.htm


----------



## runmikeyrun (Oct 7, 2008)

I remember those Wolfman... i had several!

Anyone remember the first happy meals? The food came in flimsy plastic toys like boats and flying saucers, with a pack of stickers. This was late 70s/early 80s. I remember if you put the stickers on after you ate, the grease on your fingers would cause the stickers to not stick 










We also used to collect the glasses sets they had- we had snoopy and garfield sets.

I used to love mcdonalds... then i grew up, became a vegetarian, and learned to hate the synthetic "food" they sell but that's another story!!!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Wolfman said:


> I'm older than most of you; I remember THESE -
> 
> http://www.sydlexia.com/halloween_pails.htm


Yes, we had most of those. We started our Happy Meal days in 1989 when my oldest was two. I remember having to go into her room and remove the ghost pail one night because it apparently came to life and tried to eat her when the lights went out. Ah, kids...


----------



## Deslock (Aug 24, 2009)

Wolfman said:


> I'm older than most of you; I remember THESE -
> 
> http://www.sydlexia.com/halloween_pails.htm


Thanks for posting that, it was a great read, and very, very funny !.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Ya know, while I'm old enough, I entirely missed all this seasonal spirit from McDonalds. 

Guess it stems from the strength of the Square Pumpkin meals from Arctic Circle out here. Halloween themed lights were more interesting to me than buckets as a child, I suppose.

My daughter sure has enjoyed stickering her bucket this year, however.


----------



## Angelique_NM (Aug 6, 2010)

Nice pails, I love the idea of the cookie cutter on the lid. I remember when McDonalds over here had those McNugget toys in costumes  It'd be nice if they had a Halloween item in the Happy Meals this year, I don't go there anymore (sometimes they will let you buy the toy seperately without buying a meal) but I'd make an exception for that 

angelique_nm


----------



## allhallowseve (Sep 15, 2005)

How fun! I'll have to hit there today. Wish I'd seen this yesterday. Would have gone there without my kids.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

I, errr, we have both, for my three year old.....honest!


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

moonbaby345 said:


> Can you get one of these pails alone,without the kids meal?Is it the same price if you would order it with the meal?


At one of the Mcdonald's, it was a $1 for the bucket, but the other Mcdonald's it was around $2, and the happy meal is around $3.30. The $1 bucket at that Mcdonald's is a town that has a big college so I don't expect them to get a lot of happy meal toys, so maybe that's why it's cheaper.



Angelique_NM said:


> I remember when McDonalds over here had those McNugget toys in costumes
> angelique_nm


I will share the Halloween toys I have from various Fast Food places. I have some of the older buckets, but I don't want to get them out now.









Nuggets Mcdonalds









Nuggets Mcdonalds









Burger King Halloween - Of course the Creature from the Black Lagoon didn't come out the same year as the other stuff.









Taco Bell Goosebumps









Frankenstein from Burger King

I have Casper and either Stretch or Stinky (one of the two) from Pizza Hut somewhere, but I don't know where they are, so I can't show you that??


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

They're not as good as the originals but it's better than nothing. I actually like the handle on the new ones more than the bucket.

I may even have a few of those Halloween McNuggets somewhere too. I only fell into the McDonald's Halloween pail jackpot because my aunt was gonna ditch hers years ago & I said I'd take 'em. She had a few I didn't have so she actually completed my collection. I must have dozen or more. I even have one that's misprinted so the handle hits the wrong spot.

I've bought just the toys more than once at McDonalds.


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

*Halloween Pails*

I got the green Halloween pail today from Mcdonald's without the Happy Meal.The pail by itself was $1.80 here in Ohio.The orange one with the skull handle is not available anymoreSo it looks like I'll only have one.


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

^Try other Mcdonald's. One of the Mcdonald's I went to only had the orange one, so I went to another one during the same time (same day), and they had the green one. So, check around.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

THEY'RE BACK AGAIN FOR 2011!!Click the pics to embiggen!




Not as exciting as the old school ones, just buckets with stickers for tops but still, I got mine today & I think I got them all. I asked to buy one of each & that's what I got. The stickers make the faces because one is just a blank orange pail.


----------



## RedThreadDIY (Sep 15, 2011)

Uh... pretty sure I gotta stop by McD's and grab a few. They're good to use year-round! My mom has a few from the 90's - totally faded but still awesome.


----------



## halloween333 (Aug 6, 2010)

very off topic but...how do you update the name of a thread you started??


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I don't know if you can...lemme see.

Nope, won't let me change this title. Some forums let you do it if you're the original poster, but not here. Not that I can see anyway.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Madame Leota said:


> 30? Oh you're just a baby! I turned 47 this yhear and still love 'em!


I'm with you, Madame, and I turn 43 next month....
Looks like I'll be stopping by McD's when the rain stops...eventually


----------



## RedThreadDIY (Sep 15, 2011)

I got a cat bucket  Small, but still usable


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

RCIAG said:


> THEY'RE BACK AGAIN FOR 2011!!


We have different buckets here.... hmmmm. But, at least we have the buckets.


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

They are? I need to go check them this afternoon thanks for the heads up!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

They've got Scooby Doo buckets for 2012!!










I saw them on the sign as I was picking up a breakfast burrito this morning! They also have Hotel Transylvania toys still & those are pretty Halloweeny too.

I didn't get any because I was running late but I plan on hitting them up on the way home.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Sweet! I wanna get one of those, for sure.


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

RCIAG said:


> They've got Scooby Doo buckets for 2012!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My little girl told me about these this morning! She knows I'm a sucker for anything with scooby doo!! 
I can't wait to take her for a happy meal!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm amazed they haven't done Scooby Doo previously. It's not like Scooby Doo ever went away. As far as I can tell, Scooby Doo has been around in some form, reruns or new stuff since it first aired in the 60s. Back in my vid store clerkin' days in the 90s they were consistently rented out all year not just at Halloween.


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

I have the ones from last year may go get a set for this year I want the purple one


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I have ones from every year they were made. I'm so glad they started making them again. I like the older ones much better, they're sturdier & don't have the cardboard tops or stickers.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Those are cool, thanks for sharing that they are out!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Heh. The new ones remind me of the art of _Scooby Doo_.


----------



## Danceswithdoom (Sep 18, 2012)

I gotta get those! I love when they give out the buckets. The kids dont use them, they prefer their big plastic pumpkins, but I think the McD pails are cute so I buy them and the Happy Meals anyway.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

RCIAG said:


> They've got Scooby Doo buckets for 2012!!


Just bumping this picture so people don't think this thread is coming back from the dead, too. I still miss the 80's pails, but Scooby is fun.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Neat. Gotta stop by McD's this weekend


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Danceswithdoom said:


> The kids dont use them, they prefer their big plastic pumpkins, but I think the McD pails are cute so I buy them and the Happy Meals anyway.


We've had a couple of kids use them for ToTing & I always tell the parents "You gotta get a bigger bag!!" They're great for toddlers who aren't getting a lot of candy but anyone over the age of 3 should have a proper ToT bag.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Those are really cool. Scooby Doo rules.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

I agree with RCIAG...also the new ones are a pain in the butt to put candy into!! The handles are just cumbersome when little hands are holding them. My boys do love scoobydoo though! Might have to finally use their mcd's gift cards they got from my mom lol


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

I don't think I ever used them for tot'ing. Too small. Pillow case... yes. But, a neighbor did this with his pumpkin pails... I wonder if you could use the old McDonald's pails with faces... hmmm..


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Oh, guess what we had for dinner. Yep, the "healthy" happy meals for the whole family. 

White pails we did get.....


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

RCIAG said:


> We've had a couple of kids use them for ToTing & I always tell the parents "You gotta get a bigger bag!!" They're great for toddlers who aren't getting a lot of candy but anyone over the age of 3 should have a proper ToT bag.


Have you seen the traditional pumpkin TOT buckets at Target that are HUGE cauldron sized? I had to get one and then thought how cute it would be to dress in footy jammies holding this giant bucket


----------



## pyrosaxplayer (Sep 12, 2012)

i (sadly) work at mcdonald's and alot of people have been wondering if they can just buy the pail without food lol sadly ( atleast at my location) we dont have a price on it..


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Wolfman said:


> I'm older than most of you; I remember THESE -
> 
> http://www.sydlexia.com/halloween_pails.htm


Oh, I remember ALL of those!! I think I had a couple of them when I was really little. They were the best!!!

Damn it, now I want a freakin' Happy Meal.


----------



## ghoulishgal88 (Aug 4, 2012)

Those pails make me so nostalgic! I recall my brother and I having several between us. I forgot about the cookie cutters in the lids though. I remember having a cassette tape with Ronald McDonald's Halloween party or some kind of skit...thanks for the trip down memory lane!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

They're back! 

Only this time they're Star Wars Angry Birds & Monster High. I think I may pass this year. Not a fan of Angry Birds, Star Wars or Monster High but I wanted to let everyone know they were out there again if you're interested. 

I think I prefer the good old days when they weren't "sponsored." If I got any it'd be the Monster High ones because at least they're monsters of some sort. At least last year was Scooby Doo which has always been Halloweeny.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

I just think it's pretty funny that it's called the "strange kids club". Hah hah.


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

I am a SW fan so I have to get the SW pails.. but I agree they aren't really Halloween like. I'd rather see a ghost, pumpkin and Dracula or something like that.


----------



## Rob_Raz (Sep 16, 2012)

DD was putting stickers on her Frankie Stein bucket (the blue Monster High one) tonight. I have a feeling is she is the same way she is with the dolls, I will be hitting McD's quite a bit more this month trying to complete her bucket collection.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2013)

Halloweenfan said:


> At one of the Mcdonald's, it was a $1 for the bucket, but the other Mcdonald's it was around $2, and the happy meal is around $3.30. The $1 bucket at that Mcdonald's is a town that has a big college so I don't expect them to get a lot of happy meal toys, so maybe that's why it's cheaper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember the Goosebumps from Taco Bell!!!! I had the coffin one. Oh my GOD. Memories!


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2013)

RCIAG said:


> They're back!
> 
> Only this time they're Star Wars Angry Birds & Monster High. I think I may pass this year. Not a fan of Angry Birds, Star Wars or Monster High but I wanted to let everyone know they were out there again if you're interested.
> 
> I think I prefer the good old days when they weren't "sponsored." If I got any it'd be the Monster High ones because at least they're monsters of some sort. At least last year was Scooby Doo which has always been Halloweeny.


I do not do Mcdonalds often, but my girls are obsessed with Monster High, so after school I went and got them one. I didn't know where was more than one color though!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Ah the nostalgia of these things! I know it's cheaper for them to get someone else to pay for them like Disney or whoever & if I were them that's probably what I'd do too. It's a known entity that's pre-sold already so there's that built in audience, but I do miss the good ole days of these guys (those aren't mine but I have all of those & then some):










.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2013)

RCIAG said:


> Ah the nostalgia of these things! I know it's cheaper for them to get someone else to pay for them like Disney or whoever & if I were them that's probably what I'd do too. It's a known entity that's pre-sold already so there's that built in audience, but I do miss the good ole days of these guys (those aren't mine but I have all of those & then some):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember these as well!


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

Man as a kid I use to collect those every year. I also remember there chicken nugget toys that had halloween themes.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

They're back!

Of course they're just another ad for something just like the last few years, The Book of Life, the new Guillermo Del Toro (producer not director this time) animated film & there's only 2 to collect this year.

http://euclidboo.com/2014-mcdonalds-halloween-pails/










While I like these better than Monster High ones from last year, I'm still a tad disappointed (but not surprised) that it's just another ad for something. 

I don't know about anyone else but IMHO McDonalds is missing some prime nostalgia money here. We all miss & love the old buckets & toys but today's kids want cooler stuff so I think that one year they should do a revamp of the old buckets & McNuggets toys. They could add an extra 50¢ - $1 to the price of the Happy Meal (or the outright cost of the bucket for those than don't want the meal) to pay for the cost of making something that isn't an ad & paid for by the movie/tv company & they'd have a goldmine. Or they could also do the ad one but do it for half the month which would recoup some of their intial output on the others, then the other half of the month for the nostalgia remake.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Haven't seen any Halloween pails whatsoever at the local McD's this year. 
Maybe they don't have them yet, which is weird. Oh well, trying to cut back 
on spending anyways...


----------

